# Scrat: No Time For Nuts



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2006)

Probably one of the best of the new wave of animation film characters to come along. 
http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=549

(p.s. if someone knows how to link the vid directly to their (reply) post that'd be great)... Danke


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 14, 2006)

So true!  Scrat is too funny!  I have sat and watched squirrels in the wild and their behavior is much like that.  

Scrat and Mr Chew!  Those two are the funniest in a few years now.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 14, 2006)

All Hail SCRAT!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2006)

Not sure if this is "Mr. Chew" but it's just as hilarious and along the same vein as Scrat... Called "Gopher Broke!" http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=111


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 22, 2006)

Scrat and Hammy rock!


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 22, 2006)

stone_dragone said:


> Scrat and Hammy rock!



Especially, hammy hopped up on an energy drink! :rofl:


----------

